# Making close nipples



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I finally got the wheeler rex 87050 & 87075 nipple wrenches. Wr says they are for making close nipples but I don't know, they don't seem like they will hold up.

You guys ever use these? They do seem better than the eccentric style of internal wrench. Those things have a habit of distorting brass nipples, especially shower arms.



I write this as I wait for the correct toilet. They sent me a 12 and the flange is 9-1/2.





.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> I write this as I wait for the correct toilet. They sent me a 12 and the flange is 9-1/2.
> 
> ...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Back in the steel pipe days.*

What did you do when a 45, 90, or some other change of direction was needed and no room to make a swing joint was available. I'm not talking 3/8,1/2 or 3/4 I'm talking 1" to 4" -- bigger than that it was a welded system. How many have cut and used cockeyed threads in their careers? The goto tool to use up to 2" was the 65R Rigid Die.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I finally got the wheeler rex 87050 & 87075 nipple wrenches. Wr says they are for making close nipples but I don't know, they don't seem like they will hold up.
> 
> You guys ever use these? They do seem better than the eccentric style of internal wrench. Those things have a habit of distorting brass nipples, especially shower arms.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have the 1/2” and I use it quite a bit. Here’s a Stevie Lav video showing him using it on a shower arm.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

honestly for the price of buying close nipples and up to 4 inches isnt worth my time making my own...but many moons ago I did, I used a coupling with a bolt through it for a stop on the threads and would put it on a 4 inch nipple and just put the close with 1 side threaded into it and thread the other side, you dont cut all the close nipples at once, you thread 1 side then cut the pipe so you only have 1 side of a short or close to thread..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

This thread is confusing, you are talking about an internal nipple wrench?

Bill and ShtRnsdownhill think its about making short nipples with a threader.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> This thread is confusing, you are talking about an internal nipple wrench?
> 
> Bill and ShtRnsdownhill think its about making short nipples with a threader.



im reading this from his post




Wr says they are for making close nipples


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> im reading this from his post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The catalog number he gave is a nipple extractor! Ha!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> The catalog number he gave is a nipple extractor! Ha!


Old time plumber, now a counter guy at Ferguson said that tool was for making close nipples back in the day. I only use it as an extractor.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> This thread is confusing, you are talking about an internal nipple wrench?
> 
> Bill and ShtRnsdownhill think its about making short nipples with a threader.







Tango said:


> The catalog number he gave is a nipple extractor! Ha!







It's both.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> It's both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok but your question still isnt clear, what are you asking?:confused1:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ok but your question still isnt clear, what are you asking?:confused1:







skoronesa said:


> I....I don't know, they don't seem like they will hold up.
> 
> You guys ever use these? They do seem better than the eccentric style of internal wrench.
> .










...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I finally got the wheeler rex 87050 & 87075 nipple wrenches. Wr says they are for making close nipples but I don't know, they don't seem like they will hold up.
> 
> You guys ever use these? They do seem better than the eccentric style of internal wrench. Those things have a habit of distorting brass nipples, especially shower arms.
> 
> ...


Here is a secret trick I came up with. When changing a Moen 1200 cartridge and you go to remove it from the valve and the stem comes out but the sleeve stays in the valve. Put the half inch tool inside and tighten just enough to wear it grips the sleeve. Twist and pull at the same time and that sleeve will be out in less than a minute.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

...


skoronesa said:


> ShtRnsdownhill said:
> 
> 
> > ok but your question still isnt clear, what are you asking?<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/forums/smilies/confused1.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Confused1" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*german elbow*



PLUMBER_BILL said:


> What did you do when a 45, 90, or some other change of direction was needed and no room to make a swing joint was available. I'm not talking 3/8,1/2 or 3/4 I'm talking 1" to 4" -- bigger than that it was a welded system*. How many have cut and used cockeyed threads in their careers?* The goto tool to use up to 2" was the 65R Rigid Die.



I just re-pipes a home in new black gas pipe and I bought w whole box of assorted 1 inch nipples and a box of 3/4 nipples so I would not have to go through hell trying to fit everything or cut some short nipple for the job.... It was fairly expensive for both boxes something like 150...ouch...

but we got the job done and did not waste half the day trying to make full threads in either size.......

I have never cut an angle on a steel pipe but
The best bend you can make is called a "german elbow" Back in probably about 1965 I have watched my grandfather take a 9 foot piece of black gas pipe out to a telephone pole and wack it hard against the pole in the specific spot to give the pipe a 22 degree bend---- then down the pipe he performed the same thing to give the pipe another bend .....for what reason I was too small to ask or know what for but basically it was to put the angle on the pipe to get around some obstacle in the way....... 


he was a craftsman
and Its probably still working today:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I used the 1/2" model for extracting shower arm nipples works great for that I even broke it using it for shower nipples. I do not think it is sturdy enough for making close nipples.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

https://www.zoro.com/rothenberger-nipple-chuck-34-00185/i/G0164880/ Rothenburger does make close nipple chucks they look like this.




I have a collins 22R threadomatic/Rothenburger complete with dies up to 2" and came with a cabinet I bought for $500.- years ago a beautiful machine for a re-pipe in my opinion. 

I also scrounged a close nipple chuck set 1/2 up to 2" off eBay for about $150.- there are deals if you are patient and look for them.


----------



## jointwiped (Apr 5, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> What did you do when a 45, 90, or some other change of direction was needed and no room to make a swing joint was available. I'm not talking 3/8,1/2 or 3/4 I'm talking 1" to 4" -- bigger than that it was a welded system. How many have cut and used cockeyed threads in their careers? The goto tool to use up to 2" was the 65R Rigid Die.


Just looking and reminiscing, and I remember cutting what we called a "Drip Thread!"
Doing a lot of steam fitting when I was a kid, and being 250 lbs, guess who was the hand threader on the jobs? hahaahahahahah.... 

As far as the inside wrench, I only remember using it as an extractor wrench.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I like my rigid 300 with quick release dies for any big threading job, otherwise the rigid 700 , I have made threads in place on gas and steam pipes with that....
I made my own jig for making close nipples but as I said before they are cheap enough its not worth making them...
Mark where did you buy nipples for that price? have you every bought from..
supplyhouse .com


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> What did you do when a 45, 90, or some other change of direction was needed and no room to make a swing joint was available. I'm not talking 3/8,1/2 or 3/4 I'm talking 1" to 4" -- bigger than that it was a welded system. How many have cut and used cockeyed threads in their careers? The goto tool to use up to 2" was the 65R Rigid Die.


I have this same set of threaders and they work perfect,love them


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Here is a secret trick I came up with. When changing a Moen 1200 cartridge and you go to remove it from the valve and the stem comes out but the sleeve stays in the valve. Put the half inch tool inside and tighten just enough to wear it grips the sleeve. Twist and pull at the same time and that sleeve will be out in less than a minute.


Another successful core removal


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Another successful core removal



Lolz, what a coincidence. I had a 1200 today too that almost turned into this. Of course I let my help go at it without knowing it was going to be that bad. It was hist first time using the moen tool and he wasn't gentle!


I have a couple of those 3 jaw internal wrenches, they are a pita to order. They all come from one source that takes two weeks to ship. And they're 60$ a piece!!










.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Lolz, what a coincidence. I had a 1200 today too that almost turned into this. Of course I let my help go at it without knowing it was going to be that bad. It was hist first time using the moen tool and he wasn't gentle!
> 
> 
> I have a couple of those 3 jaw internal wrenches, they are a pita to order. They all come from one source that takes two weeks to ship. And they're 60$ a piece!!
> ...


On the rack at Fergusons. They’re about $25


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> On the rack at Fergusons. They’re about $25


What brand? I see only a few pictures on the net but it looks like unobtanium on both amazonin US and CAN and ebay.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> What brand? I see only a few pictures on the net but it looks like unobtanium on both amazonin US and CAN and ebay.


D.O. Smith 

https://dosmith.net/products/plumbers-internal-pipe-wrench/


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> D.O. Smith
> 
> https://dosmith.net/products/plumbers-internal-pipe-wrench/





Well I can't find those online FOR SALE other than for 58$ with a 6 week lead time and they sure as heck ain't for sale at any store near me.


If I buy another nicely machined tool anytime soon it will be another 120$ wheeler-rex 4992 pipe cutter to replace the one I left at a house a couple months ago. I only had those cutters for two weeks. Also, apparently I left my yellow 440's at a house yesterday :sad2:








.


----------

